# Red devil or Midas!



## Carmine (Nov 30, 2009)

Hey all,

*** got a new couple of "Midas or Red devil" cichlids.
They are together in a single 90gallon tank, with no tank mates.

The guy *** got them from sold them to me as "Amphilophus citrinellus" => Midas Cichlid.

They are stil young, like 7" big. But now im beginning to doubt if its not Red devils....

Here the pictures:

The male









The female









Called the guy again today and he assured me that they are Midas and not Red devils.
What do you think??


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

What you need to do is find out who he got them from. Trace them back as far as you can. If you cannot trace them back to a reputable dealer or breeder then there's no way to know if they are pure labiatum or citrinellum. They are nice looking fish and should throw some nice looking fry. Not sure if it means anything but the true citrinellum I had here had solid black eyes... It was the only way I could tell them apart from others...


----------



## Carmine (Nov 30, 2009)

Ok thx for the answer already!

Because i bought them because i love their colouration and the promise the male getting a hump on his head.  
You think he's goona grow one? Hard to tell?

Its a beautifull new addition to my New world cichlids i have. Also got a SA tank with oscars and severums.


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

If you want his head to grow park a tank right next to him with another male midas in it!


----------



## Carmine (Nov 30, 2009)

Ah like that! 

Well the tank is just beside my dogs (Bullterrier) basket. So he interact with him => Charging.
Does this also works? 

I really hope they are tending to Midas, because i love the shorter body, hump thing.


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

More than likely to both...


----------



## smitty (May 7, 2004)

I am leaning more towards Red Devils or not pure breeds.


----------



## Carmine (Nov 30, 2009)

Well its ok what they are, i love them anyway!

Question: The male has taking over the tank, the female only may swim in the corner. He doesnt bite her but bump into her when she comes out of the corner.
Is this doable? They are only 1.5day in the tank.

Should i watch out and leave them like this for now? Or somethin else? Tank is 90g


----------

